

A Tiny Piece of Vim: Receive one new tiny VIM tip every week in your email. - felippenardi
http://vimtips.nardi.me

======
johncoltrane
What about, say... showing 5 sample tips on the landing page?

~~~
felippenardi
I like that :) I'll plan to do it.

